# L’uomo che conta gli omicidi bianchi



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2010)

*L’uomo che conta gli omicidi bianchi*

*L’uomo che conta gli omicidi bianchi*








Un blog per ricordare le vittime del lavoro, con un pensiero o un saluto virtuale. “Caduti sul Lavoro” (www.cadutisullavoro.blogspot.com) lo ha fondato tre anni fa *Carlo Soricelli*, metalmeccanico in pensione, ma anche artista e scrittore di Bologna. Sul blog compaiono ogni giorno le morti in cantiere, in fabbrica e sui campi. E’ l’unico mezzo per conoscere tutte le storie, in diretta. Il rapporto annuale dell’Inail è diverso, mette insieme chi muore in cantiere e chi “in itinere”, mentre si reca sul luogo di lavoro. Ne nasce una gran confusione, perché oltre la metà dei 1000-1200 infortuni mortali contati ogni anno avviene per strada, nel traffico. Il silenzio ufficiale dura mesi, fino al rapporto successivo, dove nomi e facce scompaiono nella statistica. Per questo il lavoro di Soricelli ha un valore particolare: è ricordo e condanna, gesto di responsabilità e di rabbia. *Signor Soricelli, quando è nato “Caduti Sul Lavoro”?*Nel gennaio 2008, dopo la strage della ThyssenKrupp. Mi aveva colpito la sorte degli 8 operai bruciati vivi nella fabbrica torinese, e ho provato a cercare in rete notizie di casi simili. Le più recenti erano vecchie di 6 mesi, un anno: nessuno sembrava occuparsene. Così ho cominciato a monitorare quel che succedeva ogni giorno.​*Ne è nato un blog che sembra un diario di guerra. Ma qualcuno l’ha contattata, ha chiesto cifre o commenti? *E’ questa la cosa sconvolgente: non interessa niente a nessuno. Giornalisti, politici e sindacalisti ignorano il problema, tranne quando ci sono morti collettive (_vedi Capua, ndr_). Poi basta. L’unico che si è interessato al mio lavoro è stato il presidente della Repubblica Giorgio Napolitano, mi ha mandato una lettera di complimenti. Nessun altro.​*E le visite? *Quelle sono tante: 200mila contatti unici in tre anni, con una media di 200-400 visite al giorno.​*Nel suo blog scrive che quest’anno il peggio è avvenuto al Nord.*Sì. La Lega si fregia tanto di essere presente sul territorio, e di difendere gli interessi dei suoi lavoratori e agricoltori… eppure la regione più colpita è il Veneto. In otto mesi sono morti 40 lavoratori, più di quelli registrati in tutto il 2009. Poi c’è il Trentino Alto Adige, con 21 vittime: in rapporto alla popolazione locale, sono un’enormità. Ha un bel dire Zaia di essere stato un super-ministro dell’Agricoltura (e ora presidente del Veneto), ma è proprio sui campi del Nord che muoiono più persone ogni anno.​*Sui campi?*Si, il 32% delle vittime sono agricoltori. Spesso anziani e piccoli proprietari, finiscono quasi sempre schiacciati dai trattori. Nessuno ne parla, ma basterebbe un po’ di prevenzione per salvarli. Invece non si muove niente.​*Di solito si pensa alle morti in cantiere, piuttosto che sotto ai trattori…*E’ vero che anche nell’edilizia il tasso di mortalità è elevato, il 27% delle vittime sono operai edili: cadute da tetti non recintati, crolli di travi, gru fuori controllo… E’ la conseguenza dei sub-appalti.​*In che senso? *Le aziende piccole, dove il sindacato è assente e i controlli sono molto diluiti, registrano un gran numero di morti sul lavoro. Perché, operando in subappalto – o peggio – devono ridurre all’osso i costi e i tempi del lavoro. A pagare questi “sconti” sono gli operai, soprattutto meridionali e stranieri. Dove il sindacato è più forte, come in industria e nelle grandi aziende, le regole vengono rispettate (a parte casi eclatanti, come la ThyssenKrupp), e il numero di infortuni mortali diminuisce drasticamente. Non superano il 10% del totale, concentrati nelle realtà minori e poco sindacalizzate.​*Il ruolo del sindacato è importante, quindi.*Non è importante, è basilare. E ridurre la “burocrazia” – le carte, i documenti, gli studi di sicurezza – come vorrebbe qualcuno, è il primo passo per veder aumentare le morti al lavoro.​*Qual è la causa più ricorrente, imprudenze dei lavoratori o mancato rispetto delle norme di sicurezza da parte delle imprese?*Decisamente le mancanze dell’azienda. Capita il caso dell’operaio che dimentica il casco, ma è marginale. Il problema sta nei tempi frenetici richiesti per completare un lavoro, a costi impossibili. Anziché risparmiare sul cemento si risparmia sui ponteggi, o sulle funi di sicurezza. E gli operai cascano giù.​*Però nel 2009 c’è stato un calo di vittime, secondo l’Inail. Qualcosa si sta muovendo?*Sì, il calo c’è stato, ma era un anno di forte crisi (meno ore lavorate e meno cantieri, ndr). Già ora, guardando i dati, si vede un’accelerazione rispetto al 2009: se continua così, finiamo l’anno con un aumento del 2%. Ancora poco, ma abbastanza da far pensare ad una inversione di tendenza.​*Lei ha vissuto e lavorato in fabbrica per quarant’anni, come racconta anche nei suoi libri (come “Maruchein”, dove narra l’emigrazione dei meridionali al Nord attraverso gli occhi di un bambino). Com’è oggi la fabbrica?*E’ un inferno. Le tutele dei lavoratori stanno sparendo tutte: guardate cosa stanno cercando di fare a Pomigliano. Il lavoratore, l’operaio ha perso la dignità sociale, non conta più.​*Ha mai parlato, o incontrato, i parenti dei “protagonisti” del suo blog?*No. Chi è colpito da una tragedia così grande entra in una dimensione di amarezza, di tristezza, di rabbia. Lasciano un pensiero, a volte straziante, ma finisce lì. Preferiscono chiudersi.​_Pubblicato anche su _*Liberazione.*



_Scritto da Sirio Valent in data 19 settembre 2010._​ 
http://www.dirittodicritica.com/201...n=Feed:+Dirittodicritica+(Diritto+di+critica)


:up: nobile iniziativa ... se ne parla gia' cosi poco in giro


----------

